# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  quel oiseau choisir ?

## kca

::   bonsoir a tous

voila, je cherche a adopter un oiseau. seulement, je n'y connais absolument rien. je n'en ai jamais eu.
mes critères : 
- qu'il soit robuste (et résistant aux maladies, en sachant que cela n'a rien a voir avec le coté financier mais plutôt avec le fait que je n'aime pas voir les animaux malades/souffrant)
- qu'il soit joli
- qu'il ne soit pas trop bruyant ou qu'il ai un joli chant

voila, j'espere que vous pourrez m'aider a faire mon choix   ::

----------


## Columba

Une tourterelle  ::  ? Sauf exception, la plupart des oiseaux vivent soit en couple, soit en groupe, c'est un peu triste un oiseau seul...

----------


## chupachup

Pas un oiseau  ::  Un oiseau cest fait pour être libre dans le ciel, pas en cage !

----------


## kca

@Aurore, deux oiseaux, ça ne me dérange pas non plus. j'ai déjà eu des tourterelles (des sauvetages) et j'avoue que ça ne m'attire pas vraiment (dans le sens ou c'est assez gros, je cherche plutot des/un petit oiseau)

@Chupachup, je crois que si on part de ce principe, on ne prend jamais d'animaux

----------


## Peachcats

J'ai eu un canaris qui à vecu 9 ans il chantait quasi tout le temps, adorable et pas peureux. Le seul hic la gale des pattes très courante, on lui nettoyait les pattes régulièrement et on lui faisait des bains de bétadines et ça n'a jamais posé problème. 
Il est mort d'un soucis aux reins à cause de la nourriture du supermarché "vitackraft" et barre de graine on ne savait pas  :Frown:

----------


## lacalm

AHHHH un oiseau ! Je suis passionnée, je pourrais t'en parler pendant des heures !


Tout d'abord, un oiseau en cage, c'est pas top, en effet ! Donc, avant de prendre un oiseau, (qui en fait sera plus heureux à deux, donc avant de prendre 2 oiseaux), il faut se renseigner sur la place qu'on peut lui offrir.

Par exemple, la calopsitte est un oiseau très affectueux, robuste, joli, et dont le mâle chante bien. Mais si celle ci ne sort pas de sa cage, alors, ne pas espérer en rendre une heureuse dans une cage de moins de 1m de longueur, car elle vole, en a besoin... (en longueur, pas en hauteur comme les hélicos...).

Un oiseau triste peut devenir horrible à vivre. Toujours sur l'exemple de la reine des oiseaux de compagnie, la calo peut devenir criarde lorsqu'elle est triste, et s’ennuie.


Ainsi deux règles à respecter :
un oiseau = un autre oiseau
un oiseau = une cage adaptée

Moi je suis la reine des bec crochus, donc j'ai pleins de conseils sur le sujet. Après, tout dépend de ce que tu peux lui apporter...

Ps : la gale du bec et des pattes se soigne très bien, en appliquant 1 goutte de stongold chaton dans la nuque ou sous les ailes, 2 fois à 15 jours d'intervalle. Fini ensuite.

----------


## Columba

> @Aurore, deux oiseaux, ça ne me dérange pas non plus. j'ai déjà eu des tourterelles (des sauvetages) et j'avoue que ça ne m'attire pas vraiment (dans le sens ou c'est assez gros, je cherche plutot des/un petit oiseau)
> 
> @Chupachup, je crois que si on part de ce principe, on ne prend jamais d'animaux


Je n'ai pas beaucoup hébergé d'oiseaux de petites tailles mais j'ai eu un coup de coeur particulier pour les moineaux du japon. Déjà ce sont des oiseaux qui n'existent pas à l'état sauvage, ils ont été sélectionnés essentiellement pour pouvoir nourrir en captivité les petits d'espèces granivores de même taille (diamants australiens, astrilds africains, capucins etc), ils sont donc très sociables et pas gênants du tout. Ils ont un cri proche du chant d'un grillon, pas agressif pour un sous. Rien à voir avec le diamant mandarin perturbateur et gueulard  :Smile:  Ils sont de couleur douce et pastel, dans les tons bruns, blancs, ils existent plusieurs dessins de plumage et mutations. Bref, tout est dans la douceur avec eux... 

Après pour définir ce que tu recherches, il faut déjà savoir quelle place tu peux disposer. Car si des oiseaux vivent biens en grande cage (plus c'est grand mieux c'est), d'autres ne peuvent vivre autrement que dans des grandes volières. Pas forcément parce que ce sont de gros oiseaux, mais parce que ce sont des oiseaux farouches ou très remuants.

----------


## Columba

> Pas un oiseau  Un oiseau cest fait pour être libre dans le ciel, pas en cage !


Un oiseau n'est pas plus malheureux qu'un rongeur en cage... C'est du pareil au même. C'est pour ça qu'un oiseau en cage, comme un rongeur, peut être sorti si apprivoisé. Sinon il faut une pièce aménagée ou une volière.

----------


## chupachup

Sans rentrer dans le débat car ce n'est pas le sujet mais 1/ OUI un rongeur est malheureux dans une cage, comme tout être vivant enfermé dans une cage, et 2/ les oiseaux ont des ailes et tout le ciel pour voler, certains sur plusieurs milliers de km, donc je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de plus malheureux au monde qu'un oiseau enfermé dans une cage de 1m par 2m. Cest contre nature, horrible et jcomprend meme pas qu'on puisse aimer avoir des oiseaux chez soi. Dans son jardin oui, en liberté dans la nature oui, mais enfermé dans une pov' cage, non.

----------


## zark

Je suis de l'avis de Chupachup....Un oiseau est fait pour voler

----------


## Peachcats

Ah je ne savais pas pour la galle !! Merci du conseil. 

Mon canaris volait tout les jours dans ma cuisine (sauf à la fin il ne pouvait plus voler donc il faisait la poule ^^ ) mais au bout de 30 minutes après avoir pris son bain quotidien dans l'évier il rentrait de lui même dans sa cage ^^

----------


## Columba

> Sans rentrer dans le débat car ce n'est pas le sujet mais 1/ OUI un rongeur est malheureux dans une cage, comme tout être vivant enfermé dans une cage, et 2/ les oiseaux ont des ailes et tout le ciel pour voler, certains sur plusieurs milliers de km, donc je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de plus malheureux au monde qu'un oiseau enfermé dans une cage de 1m par 2m. Cest contre nature, horrible et jcomprend meme pas qu'on puisse aimer avoir des oiseaux chez soi. Dans son jardin oui, en liberté dans la nature oui, mais enfermé dans une pov' cage, non.


Des oiseaux dans une cage oui je trouve ça malheureux, mais en volières (de plusieurs m2 j'entends, pas les mini trucs d'animalerie qu'on ose appeler volière) ils peuvent s'éclater. Si je lâchais mes tourterelles, colombes, cailles dans la nature, elles ne tiendraient pas deux jours, alors je ne vais pas les tuer sous prétexte qu'elles ne peuvent pas connaître la liberté... A défaut elles sont dehors, peuvent profiter du soleil et de l'air, et avoir un comportement relativement "naturel" mais le grillage délimite leur espace, c'est sûr. Les pigeons ont par contre la chance de pouvoir voler dans le ciel, mais ça peut leur coûter la vie, car la nature n'est pas le monde des bisounours du tout, donc c'est pareil c'est limité, je les sors quand je le décide, et ils rentrent souvent au bout d'une heure ou deux tous seuls après avoir voler. Ils passent beaucoup plus de temps dans leur pigeonnier que dehors, c'est qu'ils doivent donc ne pas être si malheureux que ça...

Sinon quand on a des oiseaux en intérieur, on peut débuter en les ayant dans une grande cage (cage qui leur permet au moins de sauter, voleter, prendre des bains... longue d'au moins 1m pour toutes espèces, même de petite taille) et leur ouvrir la porte dans une pièce sécurisée une fois qu'ils commencent à être apprivoisés, la plupart des oiseaux élevés depuis longtemps en captivité, canaris, mandarins, mdj, s'apprivoisent bien (pas d'oiseaux issus de capture !).

Sur le fond je suis bien d'accord qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir d'animaux en cage de manière globale, mais que faire alors de tous les Nacs abandonnés ? Il faut bien qu'il y ait des personnes pour les adopter et les faire vivre décemment... Je suis contre l'élevage, mais on ne peut pas laisser crever les animaux déjà existants.

----------


## calypso

Contrairement à ce qui a été dit, la calopsitte est pour moi un oiseau qui mérite un réflexion particulière, elles peuvent être excessivement guelardes (j'en ai récupérer pour ce motif), elles produisent en permanence (comme tous les autres cacatuidae) une poussière blanche qui est bien salissante, c'est l'un des psittacidés les plus rapides (75km/h) et qui plus est migrateur donc la logement c'est au moins 2m si ellles ne sortent pas régulièrement (et à cause du côté migrateur c'est une très mauvaise candidate pour le vol libre). 

Pour avoir des becs-droits et crochus depuis des années, je pense qu'il y a largement plus adapté pour la vie d'oiseau "de compagnie". Mon espèce phare en crochus pour cela est la perruche catherine, petite, colorée, discrète (ça dépend des individus, comme il y a des chiens qui aboient plus facilement que d'autres) et sociable. Viennent ensuite les euphèmes (splendide, turquoisine, élégante) et néophèmes (bourkes) qui sont colorées, très discrètes et de petite taille (par contre l'apprivoisement est moins aisé). Si on recherche un oiseau toujours en mouvement il y a le kakariki et la conure à joues vertes, les deux sont sociables et colorés par contre attention aux dégâts (c'est le point inévitable avec les becs-crochus et plus ils sont gros plus ils ont de force, logique) et au cri de la conure qui peut être gênant. Suivant des conditions dont on dispose il y a aussi le toui céleste, tous les inséparables courants (roseicollis, personnatus, fischer, lilian et nigrigenis), la calopsitte bien entendu, le youyou du Sénégal (comme petit perroquet), les ondulées (et d'autres que certainement j'oublie).

Si on recherche un oiseau discret et qui chante bien il faut s'orienter vers les becs-droits, la star toutes catégories étant le canari qui allie le chant, le plumage, la robustesse et la sociabilité. Les moineaux du Japon sont très attachants mais là idéalement il faut une mini colonie pour pouvoir observer la richesse de leur comportement. Les colombes et tourterelles (en particulier la petite colombe diamant) se font bien à la vie en intérieur. Les diamants de gould demandent de bien s'informer mais sont superbes, très calmes et discrets. Personellement le bec-droit que je préfère est le padda de java, ils ont une santé de fer, sont peu bruyants et s'habituent rapidement à leur soigneur.

P.S: je ne comprends pas les gens qui viennent sur un post de quelqu'un qui demande des informations sur les oiseaux pour dire qu'il ne faut pas en prendre, c'est comme aller dans la rubrique chat et balancer "pas de chat en appartement, ils doivent pouvoir aller dehors pour vivre une vraie vie de chat" --'

----------


## kca

@Peachcats : il était trop mignon ! 

@lacalm : merci de tes réponses
en ce qui concerne la cage ; elle fait 80x110x60. (mais je peux prendre un peu plus grand plus tard, enfin je prendrais pas des oiseaux pour qu'ils soient malheureux ça c'est sur)

@Aurore45 :j'aime beaucoup le moineau du japon, il est très jolie je trouve. ça vit a plusieurs ? ou je pourrai en voir en vrai ou en adopter ?
justement je cherche un oiseau sociable, qu'on puisse sortir et toucher

@Calypso, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais les becs crochus m'attirent moins
ils me font un peu peur "lol", le canari, je trouve ça assez banal, oui je sais je suis compliqué  :Big Grin: 
mais on part pour des années, je veux etre sure de pas me tromper, surtout que j'ai pleins de temps de reflexion devant moi

----------


## zezette épouse X

Les moineaux du Japon, c'est adorable oui. Ma mère en a une tripotée, et jamais ils ne se battent. Pour dire : elle a mis son dernier mandarin dans la volière des moineaux du Japon, et jamais ils ne s'en sont pris à lui, pourtant c'est vraiment "l'étranger"  :: 

Ils sont jolis aussi : il y a plusieurs couleurs. Ma mère en a des blancs, des roux, des noirs, des chocolats, etc... Ça vit en groupe, oui.

Bon par contre, ça ne chante pas beaucoup... Enfin si, ça chante, mais pas fort (comparé aux sereins), du coup on les entend à peine.

----------


## Lady92

Oui le moineau du japon est un oiseau gregaire qui se plait a vivre en groupe. Attention aussi on ne peut pas differencier le male de la femelle a l oeil, il faut entendre le chant du male pour etre sur d avoir un male, les femelles n emettent que des gazouillis. Attention aussi, ces oiseaux sont tres prolifiques, il faut penser a ce que tu feras des petits lorsque tu en auras de trop!  enlever les oeufs n est pas une solution, car les femelles riquent de pondre jusqu a epuisement....
C est un peu le soucis des becs droits, idem pour les mandarins, ruficauda... Et la plupart des  becs droits  Australiens
Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par l apprivoisement...mais avec des becs droits tu obtiendras au mieux qu ils viennent manger dans ta main, viennent trifouiller tes cheveux pour essayer de les piquer pour construire un nid...
Quand on s en occupe bien, qu ils ont de l espace et une alimentation adaptee (pas seulement des graines), le sort des oiseaux de 'cage' n est pas a plaindre.
Tu as raison de ne pas te precipiter et de prendre le temps de la refexion

----------


## Naloune

Si tu as un peu de terrain, tu peux aussi prendre une ou deux poules  ::

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Je vois souvent des perruches ondulées à l'adoption sur lemauvaiscoin, et vu la tronche des cages sur les photos (boîtes à chaussures, le retour, la saleté en prime...), ça serait l'occasion de leur donner la seconde chance d'une fin de vie, certe en captivité, mais déjà bien mieux par rapport à ce qu'elles ont vécut jusqu'à là.

----------


## kca

> Je vois souvent des perruches ondulées à l'adoption sur lemauvaiscoin, et vu la tronche des cages sur les photos (boîtes à chaussures, le retour, la saleté en prime...), ça serait l'occasion de leur donner la seconde chance d'une fin de vie, certe en captivité, mais déjà bien mieux par rapport à ce qu'elles ont vécut jusqu'à là.


je ne connais pas du tout, et j'avoue que ça me fait peur de prendre un animal "agé", je n'aime pas les voir souffrir, ça me fait trop mal
après être FA, ça ne me dérangerais pas, car je ne m'attache pas de la meme façon

----------


## kca

> Oui le moineau du japon est un oiseau gregaire qui se plait a vivre en groupe. Attention aussi on ne peut pas differencier le male de la femelle a l oeil, il faut entendre le chant du male pour etre sur d avoir un male, les femelles n emettent que des gazouillis. Attention aussi, ces oiseaux sont tres prolifiques, il faut penser a ce que tu feras des petits lorsque tu en auras de trop!  enlever les oeufs n est pas une solution, car les femelles riquent de pondre jusqu a epuisement....
> C est un peu le soucis des becs droits, idem pour les mandarins, ruficauda... Et la plupart des  becs droits  Australiens
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par l apprivoisement...mais avec des becs droits tu obtiendras au mieux qu ils viennent manger dans ta main, viennent trifouiller tes cheveux pour essayer de les piquer pour construire un nid...
> Quand on s en occupe bien, qu ils ont de l espace et une alimentation adaptee (pas seulement des graines), le sort des oiseaux de 'cage' n est pas a plaindre.
> Tu as raison de ne pas te precipiter et de prendre le temps de la refexion


oula, alors si possible, je ne veux pas faire de repro
on en peut pas prendre 2 femelles/ 2 males ?
s'il vient sur moi assez facile, je trouverais ça bien, j'en demandais pas tant ^^

----------


## kca

> Si tu as un peu de terrain, tu peux aussi prendre une ou deux poules


j'y ai pensé, mais comme nous allons bientot déménagé, je n'ai pas envie de m'engager la dedans sans savoir si je pourrais les garder. d'ailleurs, ça fait des oeufs les poules ?

----------


## Columba

> oula, alors si possible, je ne veux pas faire de repro
> on en peut pas prendre 2 femelles/ 2 males ?
> s'il vient sur moi assez facile, je trouverais ça bien, j'en demandais pas tant ^^


Tu peux remplacer les oeufs pondus par des faux oeufs en plastique, comme ça la femelle couvera et n'épuisera pas à pondre pour remplacer les oeufs que tu lui enlèves. Mes deux moineaux du japon récupérés il y a quelques année étaient un couple de filles, donc oui on peut avoir deux femelles ensemble  :Smile:

----------


## kca

ah super pour les 2 femelles, je prefere
et tu sais ou je pourrais en trouver/ voir ?

----------


## Columba

Chez des particuliers (petites annonces...), éleveurs de ton coin. Il existe des clubs spécialisés dans l'élevage d'oiseaux domestiques/exotiques dans la plupart des régions. Ce n'est pas forcément ma tasse de thé, mais au lieu de les voir en exposition ou en bourse avicole, mieux vaut demander directement l'adresse de personnes élevant les oiseaux qui t'intéressent pour pouvoir discuter et voir comment ils sont élevés. Ca peut être par ce biais là http://www.ornithologies.fr/ mais d'autres clubs et assos indépendants existent. Pour le moineaux du japon, tu peux voir par exemple du côté des éleveurs de diamants de gould, ils en ont très souvent.

----------


## Naloune

> j'y ai pensé, mais comme nous allons bientot déménagé, je n'ai pas envie de m'engager la dedans sans savoir si je pourrais les garder. d'ailleurs, ça fait des oeufs les poules ?


Euh oui comme tous les oiseaux...
Les oeufs qu'on mange (pour ceux qui en mangent) ne sont pas fabriqués par des machines  ::

----------


## calypso

Juste pour l'histoire des oeufs en plastique à faire couver, certes ce n'est pas aussi néfaste qu'une ponte intensive et ne conduit pas à des maux de pontes mais il faut savoir que les oiseaux qui couvent ont "de la fièvre" car la température du corps augmente (production d'hormones en raison de la pression qu'exercent les oeufs sur la plaque incubatrice de l'adulte) et donc ce n'est pas non plus bon de les laisser couver longtemps (et les moineaux ça peut couver trèèèèèèèès longtemps) donc idéalement, pas de nid (qui induit la ponte), pas de matériel qui pourrait servir à en bricoler un et pas de recoin susceptible de ressembler à un nid  ::  (ou alors prendre des mâles, ça règle le soucis)

Sinon je confirme pour la sociabilité du MdJ, ce sont des perles, j'en ai 20 et jamais je n'ai eu de soucis de bagarre entre eux ou avec les autres oiseaux.

----------


## volcane

Pour les perruches ondules ca peut vivre jusqu'a 17ans (bon plutot 10ans en moyenne), donc on peut considerer que 1ou2ans c'est encore jeune. Et comme les gens s'en lassent tres vite il doit etre assez facile d'en trouver des plutot jeunes.
Moi j'avou les oiseaux en cage je trouve ca triste, du coup ne n'en acheterai pas (ni aucun animal d'ailleurs) mais si il y a une bonne action a faire qqpart pourquoi pas?

----------


## Lady92

Les perruches ondulees, j adore... Mais elles sont bruyantes, donc il faut le savoir...
Les moineaux du japon, sont super sympas... Ne prendre que des males reglerait le probleme de la ponte mais comme il n y a pas de dimorphisme sexuel (sexage impossible a l oeil) c est pas evident... Ou faut vraiment les prendre chez quelqu un qui connait bien ses oiseaux et les aura sexe a l avance (seul le male chante).
Les moineaux sont aussi de veritables cochons, en plus des epluchures de graines qui volent en dehors de la cage, ils aiment bien aussi faire le concours de celui qui envoit ses crottes le plus haut sur le mur :-)
Tous les oiseaux font un peu de cochonnerie, mais perso je decerne la palme aux moineaux

----------


## Pipine

Alors moi je travaille en animalerie ( Se n'est pas une référence je sais lol ). 
Je te conseille un canaris ou alors un mandarin ; en effet vaut mieux prendre un '' couple '' si tu peux leur offrir une asser grande place.
Pour ce qui est de perruches elles sont certe magnifique mais trés bruyante, les tourterelles c'est beau mais pas trés '' passionnant '' je dirais enfin pour ma part ! Voilà j'éspère avoir réussie a t'aider  :Smile:

----------


## Pipine

> Les perruches ondulees, j adore... Mais elles sont bruyantes, donc il faut le savoir...
> Les moineaux du japon, sont super sympas... Ne prendre que des males reglerait le probleme de la ponte mais comme il n y a pas de dimorphisme sexuel (sexage impossible a l oeil) c est pas evident... Ou faut vraiment les prendre chez quelqu un qui connait bien ses oiseaux et les aura sexe a l avance (seul le male chante).
> Les moineaux sont aussi de veritables cochons, en plus des epluchures de graines qui volent en dehors de la cage, ils aiment bien aussi faire le concours de celui qui envoit ses crottes le plus haut sur le mur :-)
> Tous les oiseaux font un peu de cochonnerie, mais perso je decerne la palme aux moineaux


Bien sur que si nous pouvons reconnaitre un mâle d'une femelle moineaux du japon lol

----------


## lacalm

Etant dingue de becs crochus, je peux moins conseiller en bec droit, mais les moineaux du japon sont effectivement très agréables. Je pense que si je dois adopter un bec droit, ce serait un moineau du japon (enfin, il ne sera jamais seul).

Ta cage est assez spacieuse pour un "couple" je pense.

La reproduction, c'est super intéressant, quand on sait comment gérer les petits bouts une fois sevrés. Pour limiter / empêcher les repro, en bec crochus, l'astuce est de ne pas mettre de nids, pour ne pas stimuler la ponte. Les espèces en becs crochus qui dorment dans le nid sont pas fréquentes tout de même...
C'est une idée reçue néfaste, souvent quand on adopte un piou, on lui mets un nid. Dans bien des cas, il vaut mieux éviter, car cela provoque la ponte... Pour chaque espèce, il faut se renseigner. Mais si les moineaux du japon ne dorment pas dans un nid à l'année, alors, prendre un couple ne pose pas de problème, car on empêche la repro... (jusqu'au jour où n'y tenant plus ils pondent par terre)

Il ne faut pas avoir peur des becs crochus  :Smile:   ::  Moi je les trouve plus intéressant, dans leur comportement, mais ce n'est qu'une question de goûts... J'adore particulièrement les perruches catherines et les calopsittes.


Sur internet, on trouve pas mal d'oiseaux à céder qui vivent dans des conditions déplorables... Parfois, c'est bien de les aider en effet... Comme tous les autres animaux, au fond...

Voilà voilà !

----------


## calypso

> Bien sur que si nous pouvons reconnaitre un mâle d'une femelle moineaux du japon lol


Je serais curieux d'entendre comment tu procèdes car, en 8 ans que j'ai des MdJs, que j'expose en concours, que je fréquente juges et éleveurs, jamais je n'ai trouvé une méthode fiable en dehors du chant du mâle et la ponte de la femelle...

----------


## kca

> Chez des particuliers (petites annonces...), éleveurs de ton coin. Il existe des clubs spécialisés dans l'élevage d'oiseaux domestiques/exotiques dans la plupart des régions. Ce n'est pas forcément ma tasse de thé, mais au lieu de les voir en exposition ou en bourse avicole, mieux vaut demander directement l'adresse de personnes élevant les oiseaux qui t'intéressent pour pouvoir discuter et voir comment ils sont élevés. Ca peut être par ce biais là http://www.ornithologies.fr/ mais d'autres clubs et assos indépendants existent. Pour le moineaux du japon, tu peux voir par exemple du côté des éleveurs de diamants de gould, ils en ont très souvent.


ok merci 
j'en ai vu a l'animalerie hier ..

----------


## kca

> Euh oui comme tous les oiseaux...
> Les oeufs qu'on mange (pour ceux qui en mangent) ne sont pas fabriqués par des machines


oui merci je sais  :: 
mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est est-ce qu'elle pond des oeufs souvent ? est-ce qu'on peut les manger ?

----------


## kca

> Etant dingue de becs crochus, je peux moins conseiller en bec droit, mais les moineaux du japon sont effectivement très agréables. Je pense que si je dois adopter un bec droit, ce serait un moineau du japon (enfin, il ne sera jamais seul).
> 
> Ta cage est assez spacieuse pour un "couple" je pense.
> 
> La reproduction, c'est super intéressant, quand on sait comment gérer les petits bouts une fois sevrés. Pour limiter / empêcher les repro, en bec crochus, l'astuce est de ne pas mettre de nids, pour ne pas stimuler la ponte. Les espèces en becs crochus qui dorment dans le nid sont pas fréquentes tout de même...
> C'est une idée reçue néfaste, souvent quand on adopte un piou, on lui mets un nid. Dans bien des cas, il vaut mieux éviter, car cela provoque la ponte... Pour chaque espèce, il faut se renseigner. Mais si les moineaux du japon ne dorment pas dans un nid à l'année, alors, prendre un couple ne pose pas de problème, car on empêche la repro... (jusqu'au jour où n'y tenant plus ils pondent par terre)
> 
> Il ne faut pas avoir peur des becs crochus   Moi je les trouve plus intéressant, dans leur comportement, mais ce n'est qu'une question de goûts... J'adore particulièrement les perruches catherines et les calopsittes.
> 
> ...


tu pense que ma cage est assez grande ?
après franchement, j'ai pas très envie de repro, comme j'ai dit plus haut, je prefere prendre du meme sexe, si possible.
pas envie de devoir m'inquieter pour les petits, et après je ne sais pas quoi en faire  :Frown:

----------


## lacalm

Pour un duo de Moineaux du Japon, oui je pense que ça fera bien l'affaire. Je suis allée en voir ce week-end, ils sont mignons.

Et moi qui parle que de becs crochus, j'ai accueilli un padda de java, qui était blessé dans une oisellerie, l'oiseleur me l'a donné. Il est mignon, je vais lui trouver un copain, faire une quarantaine, et ça ira mieux pour lui.

----------

